

Ask HN: How Do You Use Twitter? - metaforth

Do you use the generic UI at http://www.twitter.com? Do you use http://search.twitter.com? Or do you surf it some other way? I am seriously not getting twitter. What am I doing wrong?
======
OoTheNigerian
For Search: It depends on what you want. If you want a "human powered" real
time search, use Twitter. e.g finding out if where a live stream of an event
is showing. Or Facebook ad coupon. Something that would more likely be put out
there by a human.

For Tweeting, I use it more like a public chat system

